# Sarasota Area Fishing



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I will be fishing in the sarasota Area March 22nd to the 28th, any tips on what will be around to target for species or places to fish? Also hows the bite been lately?
Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Colton, I have been going to Venice FL. for 30 years. I lived in Venice for 15 years. I can name a few places with pretty good fishing. Some places you have to wade. If you know how there is a lot of ways you can find these places with your computer. 1-South Jetty in Venice. That was my fishing friends and my hang out. They are probably catching snook,pompano, sheepshead, flounder, Mackerel, and maybe a few trout. 2-Should be pretty good fishing along the beaches in March. I use to do real well on flounder using a 1/4 OZ. DOA Night Glow Shrimp. 3- Sharky's Fishing Pier.Same fish as the Jetty, but out on the end the guys with the heavy equipment catch king Mackerel and large sharks. 4-Indian Mounds Park and boat ramp. Snook and trout here, and maybe a flounder. This is a wading place. If you wade, wear some kind of shoe. You don't ever want to wade without wading shoes. 5- Lemon Bay Park. This is a wading place, mostly trout and redfish here. The by-catch is snook, and flounder. If you are going to use bait, live shrimp is the best. I have pictures of fish caught at all these places, but I already posted a lot of FL. pictures on this fishing forum, and I don't want to bore the guys again. I will post only a few pictures. Sharky's Pier, and the jetty. If you can't find these places with your computer, I can help you with that. Good luck in Paradise. Sharky's Pier


















South Jetty












I almost forgot one of the best places to fish in Venice. 6- Caspersen Beach. Fish close to the rock jetties. You have a lot of rocks here. Great place to fish. Click on pictures to see much better.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Caspersen Beach in Venice FL.
























Click on pictures to see better.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Colton, let us know how you do. OK?


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Update: I fished the pier in sarasota Wednesday, very slow during the day, decent lady fish bite at night, fished 12-6 at the jetty yesterday, caught some sheepshead and saw a few Spanish landed, fished a small pier in osprey today, very slow, couple sheepshead, a sculpin, puffer, and catfish. Haven't got into any really good fishing yet, any tips or locations would be great, pm's welcome, thanks!


----------

